#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Пали >  > > >  >  >  Householder

## ARYAPRAJNA

Вот, Ассаджи, отрывок из MN 54, в котором встречается, наряду со многими другими суттами, термин "householder", палийский эквивалент которого меня интересует (а не термин "упасака", "упасика" - (последователь, последовательница буддизма в миру). То есть, какой термин используется при обращении к домохозяину. Второй диск с Типитакой тоже не работает, поэтому проверить сам не могу. Проверял также на Win 98. По-видимому, защищен от копирования.

1. THUS HAVE I HEARD. On one occasion the Blessed One was living in the country of the Anguttarаpans at a town of theirs named Аpaоa.
2. Then, when it was morning, the Blessed One dressed, and taking his bowl and outer robe, went into Аpaоa for alms. When he had wandered for alms in  and had returned from his almsround, after his meal he went to a certain grove for the day's abiding. Having entered the grove, he sat down at the root of a tree.
3. Potaliya the householder, while walking and wandering for exercise, wearing full dress with parasol and sandals, also went to the grove, and having entered the grove, he went to the Blessed One and exchanged greetings with him. When this courteous and amiable talk was finished, he stood at one side. The Blessed One said to him: "There are seats, householder, sit down if you like."
When this was said, the householder Potaliya thought: "The recluse Gotama addresses me as 'householder,'" and angry and displeased, he remained silent.
A second time the Blessed One said to him: "There are seats, householder, sit down if you like." And a second time the householder Potaliya thought: "The recluse Gotama addresses me as 'householder,'" and angry and displeased, he remained silent.
A third time the Blessed One said to him: "There are seats, householder, sit down if you like." When this was said, the householder Potaliya thought: "The recluse Gotama addresses me as 'householder,'" and angry and displeased, he said to the Blessed One: [360] "Master Gotama, it is neither fitting nor proper that you address me as 'householder.'"
"Householder, you have the aspects, marks, and signs of a householder."
"Nevertheless, Master Gotama, I have given up all my works and cut off all my affairs."
"In what way have you given up all your works, householder, and cut off all your affairs?"
"Master Gotama, I have given all my wealth, grain, silver, and gold to my children as their inheritance. Without advising or admonishing them, I live merely on food and clothing. That is how I have given up all my works and cut off all my affairs."
"Householder, the cutting off of affairs as you describe it is one thing, but in the Noble One's Discipline the cutting off of affairs is different."
"What is the cutting off of affairs like in the Noble One's Discipline, venerable sir? It would be good, venerable sir, if the Blessed One would teach me the Dhamma, showing what the cutting off of affairs is like in the Noble One's Discipline."
"Then listen, householder, and attend closely to what I shall say."
"Yes, venerable sir," Potaliya the householder replied. The Blessed One said this:
4. "Householder, there are these eight things in the Noble One's Discipline that lead to the cutting off of affairs...

----------


## sergey

Если не ошибаюсь, палийское слово в Поталия сутре - gahapati.
На сайте www.metta.lk есть сутры на пали, английском и сингали.

----------


## Ассаджи

Здравствуйте, ARYAPRAJNA!




> Вот, Ассаджи, отрывок из MN 54, в котором встречается, наряду со многими другими суттами, термин "householder", палийский эквивалент которого меня интересует (а не термин "упасака", "упасика" - (последователь, последовательница буддизма в миру). То есть, какой термин используется при обращении к домохозяину.


'Gahapati' : http://www.metta.lk/tipitaka/2Sutta-...potaliya-p.htm




> Второй диск с Типитакой тоже не работает, поэтому проверить сам не могу. Проверял также на Win 98. По-видимому, защищен от копирования.


Я его много раз успешно копировал. Еще его можно скачать в инете:
http://dhamma.ru/forum/viewtopic.php?t=246

----------


## ARYAPRAJNA

Спасибо за информационную поддержку.

----------

